# Wish Is On Day 150



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish has been having contractions again this morning. This is the 4th time in 2 days. She hasn't been pushing on any of them, so that makes me feel better. I am still concerned though. Is this normal for her to be having so many false labors? 

Here are some pictures from yesterday when she was having BIG contractions. There are also some that show how posty she is.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures from this morning....

I let her out of her pen this morning. Do you think it would be better to leave her in it? I mean, would that help the labor along?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on her while she is out. The moving around can sometimes help them along. I was about to let Joy out yesterday and was getting things around and when I looked back over she was pushing out little Hope.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would just keep an eye on her while she is out. The moving around can sometimes help them along. I was about to let Joy out yesterday and was getting things around and when I looked back over she was pushing out little Hope.


I agree....it is best... if the weather is decent... to let her stay out and move around....do keep a close eye on her..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Roger! That is an arorable name for Joy's doeling. ) We had a doe named Faith a few years ago, and she had two doelings. One we named Joy, and the other Heidi. ) 

I am keeping a very close eye on her. It is just so depressing to go out there and see her doing nothing. )


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Joy's mom's name is Faith so that's why we named Joy's daughter Hope. So we have Faith, Joy, and Hope. Faith is due April 27th and we will have to figure out names for those kids.
I know what you mean I watched Athena for 2 weeks thinking she was in labor. When it happens you will just know. Each doe is different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am keeping a very close eye on her. It is just so depressing to go out there and see her doing nothing. )


 :hug: I know... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she's a nice doe!

I agree, patience (lol, wasn't my strong point a couple yrs ago!), exercise helps.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you AlaskaBoers. ) Wish is a very special girl.  

We took her on several brisk walks when she was in her pen. She would have contractions an hour or two after that usually. 

It has been sprinkling, so I put her back in the barn. She is just eating her alfalfa. )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish's ligaments really softened today. They are gone all except at the very top where I can feel both of them a little bit. They have been coming and going every day though. 

We had some Boer breeding friends come over today, and they guessed she would go Tuesday. :sigh: 

I am not going to check on her tonight for a change. I need sleep badly. ) Hopefully (unlike our other doe), she will not have them the one night I decide to sleep. ray: If she has them with no issues, I will be happy this long wait is over.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I cant wait to see what is so special that she is keeping them from you for so long!!! She looks so miserable! It will be over soon! And everyone will be able to sleep and breath and WALK CORRECTLY again!!!!! I know you are probably just as tired as Wish is!! Positive thoughts being sent your way!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the encouraging words Sarah. ) 

Wish didn't kid last night.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures from today at about 2:45.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish is having contractions again. Could this actually be the real thing? Her ligaments are REALLY soft, but I can still feel them a tiny bit up at the top of her tailhead. :shrug: 

I wish I knew an easy way to put videos on this forum. I have three that show her having contractions. 

Midnight check, here I come!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I put a video of her on you tube. If you want to see it, type in "tbowes85" and click one of the vids of our labrodor puppies. Then click the blue "tbowes85" and it will take you to our channel. You should be able to see it then. It is called"Boer Goat Doe "FTHLS Wishful Thinking" Having A Contraction. ) 

I took the video tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How is Wish today? I keep checking in through the day hoping she had kidded and to see some pics of her babies! I hope she is doing fine.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish is doing great.  Her ligaments have been REALLY soft and hard to find all morning, but she is acting normal and eating. 

She's gotta have em at some point! :leap: :GAAH: ray: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Babies yet?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Come on Wish, we wanna see those babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope...sorry guys, no babies yet. :sigh: :GAAH: 

Her tailhead raised A LOT this morning, and she has a bright yellow/orange mucus. Just a tiny bit, but it is there. 

She is eating like a pig and her temperment hasn't changed....except for that she is more mellow.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I certainly hope she goes soon...cuz now I want to see kids! She is a very nice looking lady BTW.

Where is Mossyrock?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Itchysmom:

Mossyrock is 1 hour from Olympia, about two hours from Seattle, and 45 minutes from Centralia/Chehalis. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Here are pictures from today. Does anybody think her udder is strutted? I think it could be....

A link to a youtube vid of her udder... It shows it really well.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Quite a bit of drive from me! I live 4 miles from the Canadian boarder as the bird flies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish's ligaments are completely GONE!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

About time LOL!!!! Reminds me of my first doe this year....I didn't think she'd ever go into labor! Sounds like Wish is VERY close now! how exciting!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is having hunching up back contractions, and is soft talking like crazy!!! I am soo excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Contractions are 1 minute apart.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies very soon!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWW can't wait to hear about her kidding! I hope it goes smoothly for her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She kidded at noon. More info in Birth An. )


----------

